# Labels on tapered bottles



## Bigmoose (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know if any of you have tried this but putting a label on a bottle with a mild taper is no easy job.  Many seem to get a bubble or a little crease on an edge.  Any tricks to make this easy?  I was going to try warming a label up a little and try one.

Bruce


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

Please let me know, if you find a way. 

I have some georgeous Kilner Jars and I cannot get the label onto them without creases. It drives me nuts !


----------



## Lindy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Bruce!

Try doing an oval - I hear it helps....


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 16, 2010)

I have thought about ovals for awhile.  I buy most of my label material in full sheets and then cut them out.  Does anyone know of a good oval label cutter?

Bruce


----------



## madpiano (Mar 16, 2010)

yup, this one:

http://www.staples.co.uk/office-supplies/mailing-packaging-supplies/scissors/titanium-scissors-20cm

 

That's what I use for my round labels, will try ovals for the Kilner Jars to see if it helps..


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce check at Walmart for the Cuttlebug

 (http://www.walmart.ca/Canada-Featur...8764&departmentId=259&categoryId=1775&tabId=6).  

You can get dies in different shapes including ovals which would let you cut really easy....


----------

